# Dogs hind leg stiff mainly after long rest.



## dexter9 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi,
I have a Alsatian cross that has suddenly started limping with his left hind leg. This issue came clear 1 month ago. Our dog can run the same as always, but after a long rest in the evening he becomes very stiff and limps. What could cause this and is it curable?
Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Has he been checked by a vet?

Have you tried resting him?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

How old is your dog?


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Our Foxhound was showing some stiffness after laying down for a while.

We put her on a joint supplement and she's been fine since. We use Flexi-Joints from VetVits:

Flexi-Joints for Dogs for Healthy Canine Joints | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets


----------



## dexter9 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, 
Sorry i forgot to mention my dog is 8 years old. He has not been to any vet yet as my mum has assumed the issue is arthritus. I would not like to think this is the problem. He would get cod liver oil every day.
Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## dexter9 (Aug 31, 2013)

I what way do you mean rest? He rests every night and is generally out all day.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter9 said:


> I what way do you mean rest? He rests every night and is generally out all day.


Well if it's an injury, like a pulled muscle or other soft tissue injury, resting for a few days or even a week or so may put it right.

If it's arthritis there is plenty that can help. Cod liver oil isn't one of them

Here you go, a bit of info if it is Arthritis 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/289845-arthritis.html


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

You need to take him to the vet for a diagnosis. If it is arthritis or a degenerative disease of the joints or bone then you will need early and proper treatment to slow the disease down as much as possible. 

If it is arthritis it shouldn't be taken lightly and you need to be doing a lot more then give cod liver oil. Arthritis is very painful and the joints can deteriorate very quickly.


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

My dog showed the same symptoms 5yrs ago,running and walking fine,but after resting would limp for a short while on hind leg,she was diagnosed with a partial tear to the cruciate ligament,i really think you should see your vet and get a proper diagnosis.
Sending healing thought your doggies way


----------

